# Trouble Codes



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Are you in North America?
I'm 99.9% sure a NA Cruze doesn't use that code, and doesn't use a leak detection pump.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

[h=1]Fix my Cruze!!![/h]
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## TonyC (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes Canada to be exact, I figured for sure it has no leak pump as that belongs to the gassers for gas vapours. But that is the code that is comes up. It went away during the week long cold snap and it was all city driving but as soon as the temp rose above 0 Celsius it came back again. This time it came on right after I got back into the city after a good 100km country drive so she was nice and hot from the long drive.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Did you read the thread I posted?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

TonyC said:


> Yes Canada to be exact, I figured for sure it has no leak pump as that belongs to the gassers for gas vapours. But that is the code that is comes up. It went away during the week long cold snap and it was all city driving but as soon as the temp rose above 0 Celsius it came back again. This time it came on right after I got back into the city after a good 100km country drive so she was nice and hot from the long drive.


Are you getting a check engine light on? Or just finding this DTC with a scanner?
That's 100% not a code your car sets, or that GM uses on this vehicle line.
A lot of aftermarket scan tools will report codes that the vehicle isn't actually setting, I've seen that quite a bit.

Here's a pic of the service manual search for P2400....


----------



## TonyC (Jan 16, 2019)

The CEL comes on and that is the code my scanner picks up, so what you are stating is my scanner is out to lunchhmy:. Thank you for the info and I definitely will get it re-scanned by someone else then to find the real code. I knew diesels just vented to atmosphere, that's why this code threw my for a loop as I was seeing it as the Cruze maybe an oddball and where different from trucks. I just wish I knew about this forum sooner before I replaced all the front suspension as I would have definitely went different way on what I would have bought.


----------



## TonyC (Jan 16, 2019)

Thank you agian Maven as it was really a code P24AE and found out the DPF is plugging or as "GM calls it the "$1500 catalytic Converter ":th_SmlyROFL:" and will be replaced under warranty. Now the scary part is, what's the cause of the plugging then if the EGR temp and Pressure sensors are within specs as per the dealer or is it just mileage issue.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

TonyC said:


> Thank you agian Maven as it was really a code P24AE and found out the DPF is plugging or as "GM calls it the "$1500 catalytic Converter "<img src="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/smilies/th_SmlyROFL.gif" border="0" alt="" title="th_SmlyROFL" class="inlineimg" />" and will be replaced under warranty. Now the scary part is, what's the cause of the plugging then if the EGR temp and Pressure sensors are within specs as per the dealer or is it just mileage issue.


Just be glad it's under warranty, that code is for the particulate matter sensor. The diagnostics for the code lead to replacement of the sensor. If all they replace is the CatDPF I'd be surprised if it's fixed.


----------



## TonyC (Jan 16, 2019)

_I was wondering that as I red that sensor is for that code too and falls under a 10yr or 193,000km warranty, but the adviser strictly stated the Particulate Filter plugging and will know more on Tuesday when it goes in. Gm's page states the part #12662467 but it seems to be out of stock everywhere online and I can't find that part number anywhere when I search through GM parts online.
__. _


----------

